# LunaLuxLights - Flux



## LunaLuxLights (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello all, 

Very excited to find this forum!


Update:


I just wanted to show off the new nickel plated version of the Flux 350 that will be available soon.




















I just wanted to share my first effort in the light world, the Flux 18350.
















Let me know what you guys think!

Thank you kindly


----------



## archimedes (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello and welcome to CPF

Your post above has been approved, in lightly edited form

Your participation here is appreciated, especially as a custom maker, but the social media links (particularly in your first post here) seem a bit more like advertising

We hope you will join our community and share in the discussions here


----------



## lightknot (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome to the Candle Power Forums. Hope to hear more about your lights.


----------



## Newlumen (Jul 13, 2018)

It looks great., any estimate ballpark figure on this light?


----------



## pc_light (Jul 14, 2018)

Greetings LunaLuxLights,

Gorgeous work, looking forward to your future creations.


----------



## lightknot (Jul 15, 2018)

How much are your flashlights? Where are they made? What materials do you use? Please tell us a little about them.


----------



## staticx57 (Jul 15, 2018)

Looks really nice for sure. What does this bring to the table?


----------



## nfetterly (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice looking design. Like the clip (some people don't like clips - I like them). Any consideration for 18650 sized?

Materials used? Driver, etc???


----------



## LunaLuxLights (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey guys, sorry for the short original post.

These are made by me in Los Angeles, CA. 

Right now, I have Aluminum 6061-T6511 and Brass 360.

They use an 18350 battery, h17f Dr. Jones driver, with 3 Nichia 4k LEDs, and Carclo optics.

I'm pretty much sold out of these at the moment, but the Al were $250 and Brass were $350.


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Random Dan (Jul 15, 2018)

Welcome to CPF! Love the unique and original design.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 18, 2018)

I have a brass version incoming this week and hope to be able to discuss it here when I receive it.


----------



## LunaLuxLights (Jul 23, 2018)

I just wanted to show off the new nickel plated version of the Flux 350 that will be available soon.


----------



## 808tim (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Nokoff (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice EDCs. 

Since you have one, what are those teardrop shapes in the torch. What are we looking at there? TIA


----------



## 808tim (Oct 28, 2018)

Nokoff said:


> Nice EDCs.
> 
> Since you have one, what are those teardrop shapes in the torch. What are we looking at there? TIA







Here is a close up. Design enhancements I assume?


----------

